# I have a weird question - "bouncing" feeling when falling asleep



## JillChristina (May 24, 2004)

Twice now my almost 5 year old dd has mentioned that she has a "bouncing feeling" when she's laying down, trying to fall asleep. Tonight she said to her dad that the feeling is "scary."







I have absolutely no idea what this might be. I guess it could be that she's feeling her pulse as she lays there. Any of you ladies have ideas about this?

Thanks for reading.

Jill


----------



## Mom2Madolyn (May 10, 2007)

I remember having the feeling of falling a lot when I was going to sleep as a kid but never "bouncing"


----------



## whoziwhatsit (Oct 18, 2004)

When I was little (and sometimes still) I would feel as though I were falling from the ceiling and "bouncing" onto the bed as I was drifting off to sleep. I think if someone else were seeing this it would look like that jerky/startle thing people do, but I experienced it as falling and bouncing. It was kind of scary. Maybe that's what it is?


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

i think i've experienced this sort of thing as a child too. i also remember times where, when i closed my eyes, i felt incredibly, incredibly small. like i was just sinking to the ground -- or the walls were just getting bigger/wider, either way, it was pretty strange. it usually would last a little while.







i'm looking forward to the comments on this..


----------



## velochic (May 13, 2002)

I'd guess it's the feeling of "falling" to sleep. That's where the phrase comes from.

We have actually had this reflexive feeling during sleep from birth - it's called the Moro reflex. Newborns startle when they get the feeling of falling in their sleep. I've heard that it's the same thing we feel when we "fall" in our sleep.


----------



## hubris (Mar 8, 2003)

Sensory hallucinations are pretty common when waking or falling asleep, I know sometimes I get them if I'm really, really groggy and on the verge of going to sleep. Not the bouncing thing, but other sensations like that. I know when I feel that way that it means I'll be asleep soon, maybe you could tell your DD that this is her body telling her how sleepy it is and that it's almost asleep?


----------



## warriorprincess (Nov 19, 2001)

Yeah, it's just a normal reflex. I've always felt it


----------



## monkeysmommy (Apr 3, 2003)

I used to have a bouncing feeling when falling asleep sometimes. It wasn't like the single jerk of the falling feeling, it was more a repetitive bouncing over and over feeling. It was scary for me too, and I was older when this happened. It started shortly after I had had a traumatic event in which I woke up one night to see a man staring in my bedroom window and it eventually stopped after we moved to a different house. I never met anyone who understood what I was talking about when I tried to explain it.


----------



## annekevdbroek (Jun 5, 2005)

Totally normal. That bouncing or falling sensation is typical of hynoagogic hallucinations - basically a dream-like state that intrudes into wakefullness.


----------



## dancindoula (Jun 20, 2005)

I used to feel that gentle rhythmic bouncing feeling as a child and still do occassionally. Sometimes it would frighten me and other times just feel odd. It's almost like being "jiggled" in someone's arms as a baby. Also, if we spent the day at the beach or in the boat I would go to sleep still feeling the waves roll under me, or if we went to a theme park I would still feel that pulling sensation of being on the rides. I think I really have to be extremely relaxed and very near true sleep to really feel it.


----------



## JillChristina (May 24, 2004)

Wow. Thank you ALL for taking the time to respond! I was actually wondering whether anyone would have anything to say about this. I'm so glad to have read all of your experiences and input. Now I feel like I can respond to dd that what she's feeling is real, normal, and other people feel it too. You guys rock.









Jill


----------

